# General > Recipes >  Chicken Madras

## hotrod4

2/3 Chicken breast  or 1 to1 and1/2lb or so diced lamb
1 portion of my curry base
1 Onion (roughly chopped)
1 Red pepper(chopped)
1 garlic clove (crushed and chopped)
1 fresh chilli sliced (seeds in for fire out if not!!!)
1 tsp chilli powder (or 1/2 if you dont want it TOO hot)
1 Tsp Garam masala
1 tsp tom puree
1 Portion of my curry base
2 tsp  freshly chopped coriander

You can probably see the pattern here if you have looked at my other recipes! :: 

fry onion,then chicken fry until cooked
Add pepper.
Add spices garlic and tompuree
Add sauce and approx 50 ml of water
Simmer for 15 mins
Add coriander to serve.

Enjoy.

----------


## ringmore

hi any chance of a dopiaza and a rogan josh recipe . thanks  great base curry recipe thanks. :Grin:

----------

